# Charlie Strong appears headed to USF



## lampern (Dec 10, 2016)

Good for him!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2016)

he will be a spoiler there.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> he will be a spoiler there.



I agree. He'll be another tough recruiter to compete against.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 10, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I agree. He'll be another tough recruiter to compete against.



No

Just no. 

It's uSF.


----------



## Horns (Dec 10, 2016)

I love that they are targeting him over Kiffin.  Seems Lane isn't getting a head coaching gig


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 10, 2016)

If he gets the job, will that affect his $10.5mil buyout from Texas.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 10, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> No
> 
> Just no.
> 
> It's uSF.



He was pulling 5*s out of Florida while at Texas.
He's known in Florida and has been recruiting this state for years.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 11, 2016)

bullgator said:


> He was pulling 5*s out of Florida while at Texas.
> He's known in Florida and has been recruiting this state for years.



The problem with making statements like that is it really only matters if it's true and that statement is not. 

He's pulled exactly zero 5* guys out of Florida and has pulled all of two 4* stars out of FL. since 2013. 

Care to try again? 

And comparing uSF to Texas is laughable at best. Texas spends more on bbq sauce for it's players than uSF's entire food budget.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 11, 2016)

I never compared USF to Texas, although they're probably higher ranked. I said Strong will be a good recruiter, canethug.

Now, there's someone I'd like you to meet.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 11, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I never compared USF to Texas, although they're probably higher ranked. I said Strong will be a good recruiter, canethug.
> 
> Now, there's someone I'd like you to meet.
> 
> ...



I love how you avoid/ignore the fact you made a blatantly wrong statement. lol


----------



## bullgator (Dec 11, 2016)

Maybe my memory was wrong. Maybe they were 5* during recruiting and ended the season as lower. Maybe I looked at a recruiting site that rates differently. He still knows the state of Florida. 
But no maybes about it.......you need to schedule a session with Charlie Goodson, or get on some medical marijuana. That shouldn't be too hard for a Cane.


----------



## lampern (Dec 11, 2016)

Not sure why a Cane fan is worried bout USF?


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2016)

lampern said:


> Not sure why a Cane fan is worried bout USF?



I'm not. That's the point....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2016)

lampern said:


> Not sure why a Cane fan is worried bout USF?



Nobody is worried about the Canes either... If I'm not mistaken the Canes have lost to them..


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nobody is worried about the Canes either... If I'm not mistaken the Canes have lost to them..



Once in 2010 when the great mind Randy Shannon was our coach.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2016)

He'll be a sheep amongst 2 coyotes and a WOLF.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 12, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Once in 2010 when the great mind Randy Shannon was our coach.



Wasn't he the last Canes coach to beat FSU?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nobody is worried about the Canes either... If I'm not mistaken the Canes have lost to them..



They've also beaten West Virginia, FSU, Notre Dame, and Clemson since 2007.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 13, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Wasn't he the last Canes coach to beat FSU?



Unfortunately yes.



bullgator said:


> They've also beaten West Virginia, FSU, Notre Dame, and Clemson since 2007.



Are you always this far up the Northbound side of a Southbound Charlie Strong? lol


I frankly am happy about the hire as my daughter is attending there next year so I'm sure I'll see my share of uSF games to watch the band. That being said I believe this has little to no bearing on the University of Miami or our recruiting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> That being said I believe this has little to no bearing on the University of Miami or our recruiting.



Nope, cause Richt will be recruiting all of the christian schools and not taking in the Thugs Miami is use too..


----------



## lampern (Dec 13, 2016)

How does Miami win without the thug recruits?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 13, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> That being said I believe this has little to no bearing on the University of Miami or our recruiting.



This is true.  I think Strong was a great hire for USF, but this doesn't make USF a Power 5 school.

My biggest fear was that Oregon would hire ol' Corn Teeth from the Gata and then the Gata would hire Strong.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Unfortunately yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are one thin skinned wackadoodle 

I'm not a Charlie Strong fan at all. I do recognize he brings name recognition and football creds to the recruiting trail. For the record, I'm not happy about him competing for recruits against UF either. I guess Lane Kiffen also isn't capable of taking any UM talent now that he's only 45 miles away from Miami.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2016)

bullgator said:


> You are one thin skinned wackadoodle
> 
> I'm not a Charlie Strong fan at all. I do recognize he brings name recognition and football creds to the recruiting trail. For the record, I'm not happy about him competing for recruits against UF either. I guess Lane Kiffen also isn't capable of taking any UM talent now that he's only 45 miles away from Miami.


----------

